
He was part of Amazon's hiring spree. 2 weeks later, he was dead - laurex
https://www.latimes.com/business/technology/story/2020-05-27/la-fi-tn-amazon-worker-dead-hiring-wave
======
Exmoor
Repost of flagged post from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23330146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23330146)

